# Want to get a new case...



## erocker (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!  I've been using an Antec 900 for the past year and a half or so and am coming to the realization that while it does keep things very cool with it's 6 case fans, it's rather small and of course the cable management sucks.  So, I'm looking for something bigger that can utilize all the blue led fans I own.  I really like the Ultra M998, however it only can use 2 120mm fans.  So, show me something (money is no prob, but keep it reasonable) that would be a nice case mabye based upon your own experiences.  Oh, and I will be looking to get rid of my current case cheap if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

My friends ThermalTake Armor is amazing. Everytime I look at it I cry and look amazed at the same time cause its so awsome


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

COSMOS!!!!! if you need pics I'll post or pm me.. Its the quietest thing I've ever been next too.. the sata burner was loud for the first few boots but now its perfect... I only hear the fish tank next to me and have so much room.. There is a website online that you can get a cosmos with a side panel window if you want. But its all up to you! whatever you get I know your going to mod the balls off of it man!!


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

I heard cosmos was a fire trap 

I reccommend the Stacker series 

Up to 9 120mm fans ftw! 
(4 on the side panel, 1 at the rear, 1 at top and 1 at the front) - optional extra assembly allows you to install two more at the front.


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking at Lan Li's at the moment and they deffinitely are nice.  I'm looking at the 1000B, the 1200B, or the 2000B.  I can't seem to find a difference between the first two other than the cooling ducts.  I do want something that I could eventually rig a 3 core radiator and fans to the top.  They are pricey though, anyone know of a case along those lines?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> COSMOS!!!!! if you need pics I'll post or pm me.. Its the quietest thing I've ever been next too.. the sata burner was loud for the first few boots but now its perfect... I only hear the fish tank next to me and have so much room.. There is a website online that you can get a cosmos with a side panel window if you want. But its all up to you! whatever you get I know your going to mod the balls off of it man!!



I'm putting it on the list for sure... It would be nicer black with a side window though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm looking at Lan Li's at the moment and they deffinitely are nice.  I'm looking at the 1000B, the 1200B, or the 2000B.  I can't seem to find a difference between the first two other than the cooling ducts.  I do want something that I could eventually rig a 3 core radiator and fans to the top.  They are pricey though, anyone know of a case along those lines?



throw us a link and we'll help! 



erocker said:


> I'm putting it on the list for sure... It would be nicer black with a side window though...



Anything black would be better!




ex_reven said:


> I heard cosmos was a fire trap
> 
> I reccommend the Stacker series
> 
> ...




I haven't heard anything of the sort, and do you remember the reasons?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is what I've been looking at so far:
Ultra m998
V2000Bplus II
V1200Bplus II
V1000Bplus II
Thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

btw, whats your thoughts on when your going to upgrade and to what???


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't heard anything of the sort, and do you remember the reasons?



I dont remember why. But it was definately said somewhere...
ill do a little digging.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> I dont remember why. But it was definately said somewhere...
> ill do a little digging.



thanks for looking that up.. I don't want my spendings to "go up in smoke" so to say..

Btw, e-rocker... the v1000 and v1200 is almost the same thing!!!  10 dollars more you get the ability to have a e-atx board in it... Your right on the money about


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

I know these seem a little negative, but a product is sometimes only as good as its worst points. Before buying stuff I tend to do some searching regarding the bad points of the product. Searching " *productnamehere* sucks" works suprisingly well lol.

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=65420

I also read in a couple of places that the hard drives bays trap heat.
Ill take a look at the newegg responses.

Still, there are a lot of good reviews too. And CM is a very nice brand for cases, I dont think youd get alot going wrong with them.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, heres what I found on newegg about the cosmos.
Not really features that are going to make you want to avoid it, but depending on whats in your case (eg fan controllers) it may apply.

No btx or inverted mobo + the tray isnt removable
No room behind the door for fan controllers etc


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

I havent had anything like that.. its cold all around and my temps are around 50c...
 I looked about 3 months a different reviews and even pm'ed darksaber about his review (he didn't return my pm ) and I still went with it.. 
 thanks for the find and I'll look into making sure its nothing like that... the harddrives are warm but nothing bad, and you can put a fan on them on two areas. So i'll be buying them tonight maybe!?!? thanks again.


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> btw, whats your thoughts on when your going to upgrade and to what???



Yorkfield quad core (whatever fits into the q6700 or q6600 price point)  
Asus 680i 780i, or X38 board, (depends on 680I support and if I want to upgrade my vid card, if ATi actually has something I can upgrade to!)
2 x 2gb Corsair memory.  (Corsair and Asus should be leagally married) 
The next HDD upgrade I will do, I will put my O/S on my WD RE 160gb server drive, sell my 36gb raptor and buy 2 150gb raptors in raid for my games.  Or, I will go solid state, I'm kinda hoping that these new HDD's become big and cheap!

It will be a month or two, whenever this stuff gets released.  It hurts not to go with a q6600 now, but really my current machine is still kicking ass... and I love my AMD..


----------



## Duffman (Jan 5, 2008)

You've seen my case.  The Silverstone TJ09.  Cable management can be tricky tho.  'Course, i just might be bad at cable management...lol  Stock has spots for two 120's up top, one in the rear, one for the HD cage and of course, the mid case 120.  I added a Scythe Kama Bay for an additional 120 in the front.

Also, the Coolermaster 690 is awesome for 120 fans.  Two up top, two on the side, one on the bottom and one in the front and you can bolt one in the empty 5.25 bays too.


----------



## Grings (Jan 5, 2008)

The ultra certainly is nice, its a rebadged akasa eclipse (which is a rebadged case in itself) VERY high quality case, its inside is really nice, and you could always get one of these if you want more cooling


----------



## rick22 (Jan 5, 2008)

what....to small lol....it's a great case to work in.......


----------



## rick22 (Jan 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been using an Antec 900 for the past year and a half or so and am coming to the realization that while it does keep things very cool with it's 6 case fans, it's rather small and of course the cable management sucks.  So, I'm looking for something bigger that can utilize all the blue led fans I own.  I really like the Ultra M998, however it only can use 2 120mm fans.  So, show me something (money is no prob, but keep it reasonable) that would be a nice case mabye based upon your own experiences.  Oh, and I will be looking to get rid of my current case cheap if you are interested.  Thanks!



you and i must have different antec 900 cases cuz my antec 900 is 1 big ass case...also very easy to work in


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Im with duff on the Cooler Master 690 case. It was a case my friend was looking at and I know you won't be dissappointed in. IMO. OR go with your second choice that you posted. The V2000BplusII It looks like a good, open case, that you'll love.
 The choice is yours man


----------



## reverze (Jan 5, 2008)

Thermaltake Shark sure would like quite nice with those blue LED's of yours... Nice and spacious.. sturdy.. awesome design.. what more could one ask for?

http://images.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080105/IMG_0094249.jpg

http://images.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080105/IMG_0096.jpg

http://images.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080105/IMG_0109.jpg

http://images.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080105/IMG_0110.jpg

Don't mind the messy cables.. these are older pics before I managed to get around to tidying them up!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> I dont remember why. But it was definately said somewhere...
> ill do a little digging.



You probably heard from a forum member who went foam + electronics = fire... But its not true, OBVIOUSLY they'd use fire retardant foam!


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 5, 2008)

alot of people think the Cooler Master 690 is better than the Cosmos, I don't find it hard to believe but it's a pretty blunt statement from some people. I used to like Thermaltake cases they are pretty intuitive but aesthetically the cases are ugly with that 2000-2002 era trend of asian contours.

Cooler Master Stacker is the big brother to the 690, I think Cooler Master makes the best gaming cases.

- Christine


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> alot of people think the Cooler Master 690 is better than the Cosmos, I don't find it hard to believe but it's a pretty blunt statement from some people. I used to like Thermaltake cases they are pretty intuitive but aesthetically the cases are ugly with that 2000-2002 era trend of asian contours.
> 
> Cooler Master Stacker is the big brother to the 690, I think Cooler Master makes the best gaming cases.
> 
> - Christine



+1 on that... Lian Li's is a good computer making company, and well known, but the price for them is out there... I can see the great ail flow, but still... I did as much research as I did with the system I got. 
 I opened my case for the first time in 2 weeks to grab the GPU and do a volt mod. It was cold. Nothing in there was hot, and like I said, I can hear this dang fish tanks filter system over my computer...


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

look guys, gotta remeeber taste comes into it as weklll aye......

presonally the lian leiis are ab it palain, but stillllllllllll
i dont wanna sound like im rootin gofr the the staker. im open to new suggestions _) LODO( L


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> look guys, gotta remeeber taste comes into it as weklll aye......
> 
> presonally the lian leiis are ab it palain, but stillllllllllll
> i dont wanna sound like im rootin gofr the the staker. im open to new suggestions _) LODO( L



I'm not saying that your not or what... root for the stuff you like and e-rocker will choose.. Like I say, I like lian Li's cases, I think my old one was, I don't know because I bought it 5 years ago and wasn't till the start of last year did I want to do anything computer... But the price are.... but thats me. If e-rocker wants Lian Li case, then go for it man! Mod the breaks out of it! I just wouldn't, imo, go with something that much...


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

I just went to a local computer store to check some cases out.  I think I'm going with Lian Li for sure.  After looking at a bunch of Thermaltakes (looks cool but cheap) and CM's (stacker too cramped, Cosmos not black), I'll probablly go with the V1000 due to a bunch of aftermarket parts available (side panels with windows, top panel with radiator cutouts).  I'll probablly have to remove a HDD cage for my PSU, but oh well, I plan on having this case untill something replaces ATX.  Thanks for your help everyone, but If you can find a case similar to the V1000 let me know!  I won't be buying this until I get my new hardware.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Glad to see you may of thought of what you want! If I find a way to make the cosmos Black I'll let you know!!! and the v1000 is a good looking case


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, changed my mind... I'm going to want the extra HDD bays, and the only reason I wanted the v1000 was for the window..   So, It's between the Lian Li V1200 or the Ultra m998.  I, figure soon, there will be a side panel with a window available for the V1200 or I can make my own, and the m998 has a removable mobo tray, that "power bar" that I get to mess around with, and it comes with a nice looking side window.  I will make a poll between the two.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

All right voted for ya man. I went with the V1200.. I like the fact that the ultra has the ability to take it all apart and work on it... But, I just don't feel you'll like it after looking about the Lian Li....IMO


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for the double post... I was running my GPU at 40% speed and not hearing a dang thing.. But last night I volt modded the card, and I am running it now at 80% and I do hear sound. So its not quite if you are benching, but if just running normal its fine...


----------



## Duffman (Jan 5, 2008)

LianLi FTW


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Duffman, I have to say I really, really like your case, but it's $100 bucks more than I want to spend...  I just saw that Lian Li realeased a new gaming case, though I have only been able to find info on it on thier website and asian sites.  It kinda looks like Lian Li's take on the 900, anyone know where to find it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

I am just about to order this ugly monster, it has two 250mm fans as well as others and is very reasonably priced, check out its dimensions, it's bigger than the Nine Hundred, TPU did a review of it here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty, that looks sweet! Wouldn't be something I'd want to see every day, but sweet none the less! IMO


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Tatty, that looks sweet! Wouldn't be something I'd want to see every day, but sweet none the less! IMO



Well TBH......at my age, the eyesight is going anyways so I will probably just see the pretty blue lights, I am really just gettting it because it is BIG.....has excellent airflow and is cheap!

On top of that I have a Xeon Quad x3220 2.4gig coming, plus a new cooler and another 2Gigs of Ballistix 8500 to add to my exisiting 2


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well TBH......at my age, the eyesight is going anyways so I will probably just see the pretty blue lights, I am really just gettting it because it is BIG.....has excellent airflow and is cheap!
> 
> On top of that I have a Xeon Quad x3220 2.4gig coming, plus a new cooler and another 2Gigs of Ballistix 8500 to add to my exisiting 2



Then, I'd go with the case! didn't know you were doing a Xeon Quad. You will need all the cooling you can get!


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, after a chat with Tk, (he truly is a case genius) I'm going with the Lian Li.. the V1000Bplus.. once again.   This way I'll have the clear window, and I will utilize the side/upper fan.  Plus I found a nice Lian Li HDD cage with fan to put in the top three 5 1/4 inch bays!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it's an excellent choice.  For some reason, i don't remember looking at that case when i bought mine a month ago...I was looking at LianLi cases too...


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to Put 2 120mm fans on the inside top of it too.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 6, 2008)

how do you mean, "inside top"?

another neat thing i just realized about this case is that the MB is flipped opposite so power cables won't have as far to route.


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

Like in your case.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 6, 2008)

oh, are there vents on the top for that?  It doesn't look like it?


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll cut some vents and drill holes for the fans.  The top easily comes off and I can put these:http://www.acryan.com/_meshx/ACR-FG0724.shtml (thanks Tk) in the holes to finish the look.  I can always just buy a custom top too.
*Actually this:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...luminum_Black_ACR-RG35272.html?tl=g36c221s543 is what I have available to me.  It's made out of aluminum and should look nice.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 6, 2008)

that's pretty cool.  I'm actually thinking about putting one on the side of my case


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

I really like the way the HDD bays are set up in your case.  Air in one side and out the other!


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My friends ThermalTake Armor is amazing. Everytime I look at it I cry and look amazed at the same time cause its so awsome



i have that one


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2008)

I vote on the V-2000. You can fit 2 320mm rads in that thing if you wanted to. lol.

I think it's my next case.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2008)

V1000B is a beautiful case man, it just looks like it will turn out to be a cable management monster and the "upside-down" design I have heard gives tons better airflow. 

That's a plus that you can get the HDD cage pretty much included in the cost.

What are your plans for the 900?


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to try to use one of the front HDD bays from the 900, since the Lian Li bays are out of stock at the moment.  I'd like to sell the 900, though there are no front audio cables or firewire cables (cut them for room)  I don't know what else I'm going to need from it at the moment, but once my new case is here, I'll put it up for sale dirt cheap.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 6, 2008)

too bad you cut those cables, i would've picked it up, i love the 900 yeah it's a little cramped but it def isn't a bad deal to have all that cooling.  and it's reletively small so it fits on the desk nicely, as for the front panel connectors i just ran em under the board and they were completely out of the way.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Eh, oh well...  I'm barely going to make any money off of it with shipping costs anyway.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> I really like the way the HDD bays are set up in your case.  Air in one side and out the other!




Actually, the fan is mounted inbetween the two HDD cages and pulls from the vent and pushes the air out a grille in the bottom of the case.   It still woks well and gives the HDD's plenty of ventillation.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, Crazy CPU has a cool top window/dual fan thing I could do.  The thing is, I will be putting a 2x120mm radiator on top eventually.  So I think I'm going to buy the radiator now to match up the holes, put the rad away and to the kit.  Sucks too when I went to buy the case Newegg was out of the front HDD drive bays, so I'm going to try one of the bays from my 900 and see if that works.  I'll mount that in the top three 5 1/4 bays, and hopefully I won't have to use that side vent and I won't be betting any dead hot air at the top.  I'll try this before I go cutting holes in the top of my new case.. but eventually I will get over the newness of it all and start cutting.  Either way the case.. and  the rest of the parts are on thier way!!!


----------



## Chewy (Jan 7, 2008)

Li-Lian I really like having the psu on the bottom, I think it would keep the psu running cooler and makes the computer bottom heavy.

 you should concider a silverstone tj-07 or tj-09 or tj-10, they have lots of space too. I have the tj-09 if you have any questions about it just shoot me a pm.. the cpu extention I used fits behind the tray too unlike some reviewer said it could not.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Li-Lian I really like having the psu on the bottom, I think it would keep the psu running cooler and makes the computer bottom heavy.
> 
> you should concider a silverstone tj-07 or tj-09 or tj-10, they have lots of space too. I have the tj-09 if you have any questions about it just shoot me a pm.. the cpu extention I used fits behind the tray too unlike some reviewer said it could not.



Well, I already ordered the V1000Bplus.  I totally would of gotten a silverstone except they are a little bit too pricey, plus the I love the reverse ATX.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 7, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Li-Lian I really like having the psu on the bottom, I think it would keep the psu running cooler and makes the computer bottom heavy.
> 
> you should concider a silverstone tj-07 or tj-09 or tj-10, they have lots of space too. I have the tj-09 if you have any questions about it just shoot me a pm.. the cpu extention I used fits behind the tray too unlike some reviewer said it could not.



what is this CPU extention you speak of?


----------



## Chewy (Jan 7, 2008)

lol sorry for not being clearer on that I was tired, the extention is the 8 pin cpu power extention I used to be able to route the cable behind the mobo tray.

 Initially I would of gone the reverse atx of Li-Lian as I really like thier cases but I wasent sure how my mobos cooling would like that and heard that it might cause problems with the SB so I just splurged and got the tj09.. though I dont think having the mobo upside down would be muc of a prob.. I have a p5k-prem and wanted to keep its stock cooling.. Im sure you know what I mean if you see that board.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the Maximus Formula.

So you actually got an extention for the 8 pin cable?  I got mine to go behind the mobo tray...barely.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought one off ebay since I could not buy one at nicx.com (where I shop) easily.

 My case is a e-atx case so its a bit bigger I I have my psu on the bottom with its fan facing down brining the wires to the door side (longer way for the cables to go since thier not nexted to the mobo tray).

 Yeah my build should be done, just ordered up some final parts to make it better... they should be in tomorrow, than I'll work on installing my 1st water coling set-up.. should go smooth.


 Sorry if I highjacked your thread a bit erocker  but you already have your case choosen so Im sure you dont mind my rambling


----------



## Duffman (Jan 7, 2008)

ahh, that's the difference.  My wires are on the MB Tray side.  My PSU doesn't have a bottom/top fan, it's just a rear fan.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok guys, I want to mount 2 120mm fans on the top of this thing, plus 2 holes for a w/c loop.  Since I have one, I'm going to be using the Swiftec 220 compact when I get my new hardware, so I need some recommendations on how to drill the holes, placement of fans, and placement of the radiator.  However,  for now I would just like to mount the fans.  Crazy CPU sells a clear acrylic top window with fan mounts, however I'm unsure if this will work with a radiator.

*Btw, I'm going to take pics and write a full review of this case.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Or.. how do you guys feel about putting this 250mm fan on top instead?http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=327&products_id=21357


----------



## strick94u (Jan 8, 2008)

That case is outstanding has more room than it needs so should be perfect for water cooling.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet!  I'm getting the case delivered a day early!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

when were you supposed to get it?


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

I was supposed to get it tomorrow.  Have everything installed, up and running!  No pics yet as I'm still working out the cable management plus I have to get some longer sata cables and you would all laugh at me.  I had to switch back to my AC64 Pro since my Scythe infinity would blow hot cpu air at either the video card or straight at the bottom of the case.  With the 64 Pro it exhausts the air out the back.  I installed one of the drive bays from my Antec 900 and it works perfectly.  So right now I have that fan blowing in, the side fan blowing in, and the rear blowing out.  I think I'm going to go with a single 120mm fan on top for exhaust, or I'm going to try to get the 250mm fan out of my 900 to work.  

Temps(idle)
Chipset: 30c (900), 24c (Lian Li)
8800GTS: 47c (900), 44c (Lian Li)
CPU: 29c (900&Scythe Infinity), 31c (Lian Li & AC64Pro)
HDD's: All 2-4c cooler than in the 900.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking foward to the pics man! Glad to hear that it up and running and the temps look great. Pics, I hope will be soon as those cables get in that case....


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got 4 3ft sata cables coming, along with some MX-2.  I would try my Ininity out with the case except I'm out of paste!  Those MX-2 syringes are decieving.  I just threw this thing together, I'll put up a pic.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of this thing thrown together.   There is a pic of the 250mm Antec fan in there too.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice!!!! Are those wheels on the bottom? (And that fan is sweet too!)

Nice job!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 10, 2008)

Mm, dunno bout the wheels what with being on top of the desk. Otherwise not bad looking at all. 

Is that front bay modded to fit the fan in there? I did something similar with 2 80mm fans. Eventually I'll get some pics up of em...


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Mm, dunno bout the wheels what with being on top of the desk. Otherwise not bad looking at all.
> 
> Is that front bay modded to fit the fan in there? I did something similar with 2 80mm fans. Eventually I'll get some pics up of em...



There is rubber around the wheels, but yeah, I have a stand coming for it to get it off the desk.  The front fan is right out of an Antec 900 and it fits perfectly in the front bay!


----------



## strick94u (Jan 11, 2008)

Run those sata wires in the back dude it would make that build a solid 10 and give a whole new meaning to the phrase computer sex. Beautiful job


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Run those sata wires in the back dude it would make that build a solid 10 and give a whole new meaning to the phrase computer sex. Beautiful job



No sh*t?!  As I said, I just got it and threw it together to get a feel for it.  I await for my shipment of 36" sata cables, and MX-2, hopefully I will recieve them tomorrow.  This thing will be perfect when I put it in the "Case Gallery" for you to vote on.  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 11, 2008)

it's a shame that slot in the divider is on the near side of the case instead of directly under the mobo...would make routing cables easier methinks


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

+1, it's quite useless where it is...


----------



## Duffman (Jan 11, 2008)

at least it looks like there's room to run the SATA cables behind it once you get the longer ones.


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

The only cable that I can see "sticking out" when it's all done is the 4-pin motherboard connector.  It's very easy to hide cables in this thing.  I've decided to go ahead and cut 1 hole behind my mobo try for the sata cables and l.e.d. light cables.  I'm going to move the front intake fan to the bottom three slots, so it will feed the cpu some cool air.  Right now I have a feeling my cpu is sucking up some warm air through that stupid slot in the divider.  That will be covered up once I move the sata cables.  The thing I'm impressed the most with is, I actually got the CD/DVD burner faceplate (that came with the case) to work wonderfully!.


----------



## Skyguy (Jan 12, 2008)

The CM 690 has excellent cable management opportunities, far better than the Antec 900, but it is a midtower after all.  The stackers have alot more room, but the designs are becoming very dated.......most new towers have better features, ease of installation, and cable management abilities.  Fitting a 360mm rad in a Stacker is possible, but modding is required.  The Lian-Li series are very nice, the BTX is a PITA in my opinion though.  If you're looking for an excellent watercooling case, then the Silverstone TJ-07 is hard to beat.....segregated PSU/HDD bays, room for pump and res, very nice case, top notch quality.  The other top option is the new Lian-Li A-71.  I just got one last week and it is phenomenal....I actually chose it over the TJ-07 and TJ-09/10.  Massive amounts of space, excellent hard drive cage design, fabulous cable management, ability to have either a top OR bottom-mounted PSU (or BOTH if you want), 2 - 120mm rear fans, 2 - 120mm intake fans, AND 2 - 120mm VGA fans........all silent, and come stock installed.  Phenomenal case, take a look:

http://lian-li.com/product/product06.php?pr_index=113&cl_index=1&sc_index=2&ss_index=8&type=b


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad to see it coming along man! what has been the toughest part of the build so far for you?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 12, 2008)

erocker, where did you get your longer SATA cables?  Mine are really stretched right now and i could probably run them behind the HDD's with longer cables too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

here you go. Newegg sells all sorts of sizes... only thing is I don't know if its where he did get it


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2008)

Duffman said:


> erocker, where did you get your longer SATA cables?  Mine are really stretched right now and i could probably run them behind the HDD's with longer cables too.



These here, are the cables I bought.  I suppose the hardest part of this build is my PSU.  Sooo many damn cables!  I have a dremmel tool comings as well now.  There just aren't enough places to rout your cables.  Basically, where you see the 24 pin power cable go is the technically the only hole for cables, plus a notch in the upper left of the mobo tray.  So, I'm making a hole large enough for the 24 pin connector just to the left of the connector in the mobo tray, and 2 small hidden notches on the left side of the motherboard tray for the PCI-E wires and led, and fan wires.  One small hole will be made on the bottom divider just below the 4-pin mobo connector.  All the reviews I read about this case were old and there have been a lot of good changes.  Everything that you used to have to rivet out, now use screws.  The mobo tray uses silver standoffs now instead of the square-peg standoffs.  The case takes a little getting used to at first while building, but, other than cable routing, this case is made and designed beautifully.  Here, I'll post a pic of how it looks now.  (I tidy'd it up a bit more)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the look of it so far! glad to see how its doing for you!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> These here, are the cables I bought.  I suppose the hardest part of this build is my PSU.  Sooo many damn cables!  I have a dremmel tool comings as well now.  There just aren't enough places to rout your cables.  Basically, where you see the 24 pin power cable go is the technically the only hole for cables, plus a notch in the upper left of the mobo tray.  So, I'm making a hole large enough for the 24 pin connector just to the left of the connector in the mobo tray, and 2 small hidden notches on the left side of the motherboard tray for the PCI-E wires and led, and fan wires.  One small hole will be made on the bottom divider just below the 4-pin mobo connector.  All the reviews I read about this case were old and there have been a lot of good changes.  Everything that you used to have to rivet out, now use screws.  The mobo tray uses silver standoffs now instead of the square-peg standoffs.  The case takes a little getting used to at first while building, but, other than cable routing, this case is made and designed beautifully.  Here, I'll post a pic of how it looks now.  (I tidy'd it up a bit more)



I love it looks fantastic


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok.  Now to pick up a new CPU cooler.  Here are the options:

Ultra Chilltek
Asus Silent Knight (can buy here cheap)
Swiftec 120 premium W/C kit

Or...

Something else, just take into consideration that if it's an air cooler it has to be configured so the air exhausts out the back with my s939 motherboard.  I would prefer not using water, but for the right price/persuasion I may do it.  I do want only a 120mm radiator though, because there's only one place I want to put it.  I would really appreciate any input I can get!  Thanks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

all right.. how loud do you want? I'm also thinking of upgrading my cooler and thinking of water... but if being loud doesn't bother you then you can get a fan to put on your  Scythe Infinity that will make it cooler.. but its loud as hell... if you want to.. I'll link it... just don't remember what it was, and my friend is gone at the moment


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2008)

The fan I use on it is an 86 cfm fan, which is good enough for me.  The thing is the Scythe Infinity only lets me mount it with the fan exhausting towards the video card or onto the divider.  I need something else.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

all right, i'll see what i can do... hows this website for you? Its what helped me find my cooler...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry to double post... how much room do you have now with the Scythe Infinity in the case? my old case i had almost no room to put the side panel on with the one i got...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Asus Silent Knight
> good cooler that looks even better and it has to look good to go in that case


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Asus Silent Knight
> good cooler that looks even better and it has to look good to go in that case



with you on that one! the asus is a nice cooler, newegg people rate it pretty good. and it would look good...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2008)

@trt & coldstorm

That would look really good in my case with its red ccfl.

@erocker

You post any rig pics yet in the case gallery?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

JR, I don't think its ready yet.. Its looking really good so far, but he's getting in his cables and then after maybe the swap in the cooler he'll post? I hope soon... want to give you a 10 man


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> JR, I don't think its ready yet.. Its looking really good so far, but he's getting in his cables and then after maybe the swap in the cooler he'll post? I hope soon... want to give you a 10 man



Yup, should get the cables Monday or Tuesday.  I'll go get the dremmel tomorrow, but before I start drilling, I'm going to set it up as best I can for the gallery and put up pics.  Then I'll drill.  Here are the Microsoft Paint blueprints.:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2008)

Gawd I love that case. Sorry, I just needed a "drool moment". Thanks for the puddle on the floor now someone give me a towel! LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

I love your drawing on the case!!! lol.. looking good and can't wait til wednesday! when you have it all done!


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Forgot to put the pump in there!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2008)

No reservoir tho? I know its not needed but I heard it helps keep the liquid a little bit cooler.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't want to use one.  It won't matter too much with a Yorkfield.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

so it's water for you for sho?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

When I get the Yorkfield, and X38 or X48.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

are you really gonna need H2O for that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Don't want to use one.  It won't matter too much with a Yorkfield.



Oh ok, true. All I gotta say is enjoy man enjoy!


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Duffman said:


> are you really gonna need H2O for that?



Mabye I'll get in the top-ten a day or two...  The whole reason I'm getting the X38 or 48 is because I'm switching back to ATi too.  And a certain card should be coming out at the end of this month!
Oh, I might go Ultra Chilltech...


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

you mean THIS certain card?:


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, my card will look like this!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

That is one beautiful card! would like to have something like that in mine!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

erocker, did you see the Biohazzard pc with Phase Change cooling?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Duffman said:


> erocker, did you see the Biohazzard pc with Phase Change cooling?



That is a nice V2000!  Someone really needs to make an efficient cooling device somewhere in between a phase unit and water cooling.  To me phase is just a little too extreme.  Don't get me wrong, if someone want's to send me the hardware, I will gladly bench it on a phase system.  I can make my own phase unit.  Hardware.... anyone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll try and build you a dry ice system hows that?!?!? I know a few people for dry ice so I'm thinking of trying it.. what do you guys think? 
 and come on man, you know you want a good sized e-p3n1s?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

All I need for phase unit:

Cpu block and hoses.
Silicone
socket kit

I have a A/C machine and a full tank of R128 in my garage.  And a air conditioner. 

I am certified as well.  Some states you don't need certification.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

sweetness... but there is no way i can get those for you man... wish i could...


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

After doing some reading, this is no easy task.  If I ever do go phase I might as well buy a Vapochill unit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah.. just go that way.. thought about it myself.. but doing it that way will make it so much better... and not so many headachs...


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I'm going with an Ultra Chilltec cooler.  It will look very nice and no headaches!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

will you link the site you'll be buying it from? I only ask because i'm thinking of doing water once I get my tax returns.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

Right here.  Newegg doesn't carry it and it's cheaper than Tiger Direct.  It's not water though, it's a TEC air cooler.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah, RM wants to get the same one... I'll be waiting on you getting that. That way I know for sure someone here is liking it...


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43804  <-- He likes it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks erocker.. I'll tell RM about it and I even think I want to get one myself.. was going water.. Do you think bowing of the board would happen if you moved the case? I go from my house to RM's house a few times amonth with my rig to lan?


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

It IS very heavy....  If it's hanging sideways in a tower, I would try to find some way to stabilize it if you are moving it around a bunch.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind. try and think about someway to do so.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

Just recieved my shipment of goodies, I will probablly get pics up in the case gallery today!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be the one waiting by with a  stopwatch so I can vote for it! lol.. got to love this place!


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2008)

Just want to thank everyone on helping me with my decision!  It turned out quite well!  Thanks again!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to of help you man! And glad to of seen it work out as great as it did! 10/10 like i said. Also it looked like it was a rave for 10's
Now sit back, and have a cold one on us!


----------

